# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دارو سازی...

## reza2018

در مورد این رشته درساش چقدر مرتبط با شیمی هست؟

----------


## Churchill

دروس دکترای حرفه ای داروسازی

----------


## hyun jung

نظام قدیم
نظام جدید

----------


## reza2018

بعد از خوندن دارو سازی میشه در رشته ژنتیک ادامه تحصیل داد؟

----------


## < ForgotteN >

> در مورد این رشته درساش چقدر مرتبط با شیمی هست؟


*دارو قبول شدی ؟؟ .. اگه آره بهت تبریک میگم ... دارو آرزوی من بود ...

دارو حدود 40 درصد واحداش شیمیه .. ریاضی هم داره .. و البته زیست ...

ترم اول احتمالا قراره شیمی عمومی مورتیمر رو بخونی ..

به تدریج وارد مباحث سختش ( شیمی آلی ) و اون ماجراها میشی ...*

----------


## reza2018

> *دارو قبول شدی ؟؟ .. اگه آره بهت تبریک میگم ... دارو آرزوی من بود ...
> 
> دارو حدود 40 درصد واحداش شیمیه .. ریاضی هم داره .. و البته زیست ...
> 
> ترم اول احتمالا قراره شیمی عمومی مورتیمر رو بخونی ..
> 
> به تدریج وارد مباحث سختش ( شیمی آلی ) و اون ماجراها میشی ...*


نه امسال نشد...

----------


## < ForgotteN >

> نه امسال نشد...


*ایشالا سال دیگ ...*  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## reza2018

> *ایشالا سال دیگ ...*


همچنین....انشالله سال بعد شما هم به ارزوت برسی

----------


## mlt

نظام قدیم با نظام جدید چه فرقی داره؟


> نظام قدیم
> نظام جدید

----------


## hyun jung

> نظام قدیم با نظام جدید چه فرقی داره؟


بعد از اینکه علوم پایه داروسازی حذف شد برای ورودی های 94 به بعد و امتحان 180 واحدی جاش اومد یه تغییراتی در تعداد واحد های دروس و حتی حذف بعضی دروس اتفاق افتاد

----------


## reza2018

> بعد از اینکه علوم پایه داروسازی حذف شد برای ورودی های 94 به بعد و امتحان 180 واحدی جاش اومد یه تغییراتی در تعداد واحد های دروس و حتی حذف بعضی دروس اتفاق افتاد


ببخشید یک سوال داشتم.....بعد از اتمام دارو سازی میشه در رشته ژنتیک ادامه تحصیل داد؟

----------


## hyun jung

> ببخشید یک سوال داشتم.....بعد از اتمام دارو سازی میشه در رشته ژنتیک ادامه تحصیل داد؟


والا اطلاعی ندارم در این مورد

----------


## M.a.r

> والا اطلاعی ندارم در این مورد


سلام
دیدم تومشخصاتتون زدین دارومیخونین
تبریک میگم
میخواستم بپرسم کسی ک دارومیخوادوریاضی فیزیکش ضعیفه میتونه بازمین جبران کنه؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام
تعداد کل واحدها : 212 واحد
		دروس عمومی : 24 واحد
		دروس علوم پایه : 52 واحد
		دروس تخصصی اجباری : 124 واحد
		دروس تخصصی اختیاری: 4 واحد
		 پایان نامه : 8 واحد
دروس‌ پايه‌: بيولوژي‌ نظري‌، فيزيک‌ نظري‌، رياضيات‌ پايه‌ و مقدمات‌  آمار، شيمي‌ عمومي‌، بيوشيمي‌، فيزيولوژي‌، شيمي‌ آلي‌، تشريح‌، اصول‌  خدمات‌ بهداشتي‌،آمار حياتي‌، شيمي‌ تجزيه‌، ميکروب‌شناسي‌ نظري‌ و عملي‌،  انگل‌شناسي‌ و قارچ‌شناسي‌، ايمونولوژي‌، کمک‌هاي‌ اوليه‌، کامپيوتر.
*دروس‌ تخصصي‌:*  گياه‌شناسي‌ دارويي‌، اشکال‌ دارويي‌،  تغذيه‌ و رژيم‌ درماني‌، مواد خوراکي‌ نظري‌، مديريت‌ در داروسازي‌،  درمان‌شناسي‌، اطلاعات‌ دارويي‌، شيمي‌ دارويي‌، فارماکولوژي‌، مفردات‌  پزشکي‌، فرآورده‌هاي‌ دارويي‌ بيولوژيکي‌، فيزيکال‌ فارماسي‌، روش‌هاي‌  دستگاهي‌، سم‌شناسي‌، بيوفارماسي‌، داروسازي‌ صنعتي‌، کنترل‌ ميکروبي‌  دارويي‌، کارآموزي‌ صنعت‌، زبان‌ تخصصي‌، مقدمات‌ داروسازي‌، گياه‌شناسي‌  داروسازي‌، کارآموزي‌ داروخانه‌. (بيشتر درس‌هاي‌ اين‌ رشته‌‌ همراه‌ با  آزمايشگاه‌ ارائه‌ مي‌شود).

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

*ضعيت ادامه تحصيل در مقاطع بالاتر:*  پس از اخذ مدرک دکتراي عمومي دارو سازي به  شرط داشتن معدل کل بالاتر از ۱۵، دانشجو مي تواند در امتحان دوره تخصصي  شرکت کند. دانشجويان پذيرفته شده در دوره تخصصي بسته به گرايش تحصيلي خود،‌  واحدهاي گوناگون و متنوع ديگري را (تقريبا ۴۰ واحد) در سطح پيشرفته و  تخصصي مي گذرانند که بخش عمده آن پايان نامه تخصصي است.
رشته هاي تخصصي دارو سازي که در حال حاضر در داخل کشور ارايه مي گردند  عبارت است از: شيمي دارويي، دارو سازي، مفردات پزشکي، راديو فارماسي،  فارماکولوژي، مواد خوراکي و آب شناسي، فرآورده هاي آرايشي و بهداشتي، دارو  سازي بيمارستاني، فرآورده هاي بيولوژيک، زهر شناسي. علاوه بر رشته هاي ياد  شده، فارغ التحصيلان رشته دارو سازي عمومي مي توانند در تخصص هاي علوم پايه  پزشکي نظير: بيو شيمي، ‌انگل شناسي پزشکي، ميکرب شناسي پزشکي، فيزيولوژي،  آمار حياتي، تغذيه، ايمونولوژي، ويروس شناسي و ژنتيک نيز شرکت نمايند.

----------


## hyun jung

> سلام
> دیدم تومشخصاتتون زدین دارومیخونین
> تبریک میگم
> میخواستم بپرسم کسی ک دارومیخوادوریاضی فیزیکش ضعیفه میتونه بازمین جبران کنه؟


ممنونم
تا یه حدی رو میتونه جبران کنه ولی خب نمیشه مثلا ریاضی و فیزیک صفر باشه و توقع رتبه مناسب رو داشته باشین. زدن زمین هم فکر نکنین خیلی آسونه.
زمان زیادی تا کنکور هست میشه تا یه سطح قابل قبول درس ها رو تقویت کرد. شیمی هم تاثیر خوبی دارهو ازش غافل نشین

----------


## reza2018

> ممنونم
> تا یه حدی رو میتونه جبران کنه ولی خب نمیشه مثلا ریاضی و فیزیک صفر باشه و توقع رتبه مناسب رو داشته باشین. زدن زمین هم فکر نکنین خیلی آسونه.
> زمان زیادی تا کنکور هست میشه تا یه سطح قابل قبول درس ها رو تقویت کرد. شیمی هم تاثیر خوبی دارهو ازش غافل نشین


ببخشید یک سوال دیگه هم داشتم.....بازار کار این رشته چطوری هست؟!
چون  تا جایی که من می دونم الان تعداد زیادی دارو خونه وجود داره وشنیدم به این راحتی ها مجوز دارو خانه نمیدن...از طرفی احتمال استخدام در یک شرکت دارو سازی هم کم هست.

----------


## hyun jung

> ببخشید یک سوال دیگه هم داشتم.....بازار کار این رشته چطوری هست؟!
> چون الان تعداد زیادی دارو خونه وجود داره وشنیدم به این راحتی ها مجوز دارو خانه نمیدن...از طرفی احتمال استخدام در یک شرکت دارو سازی هم کم هست.


خب بازار کار الان ربطی به زمان فارغ التحصیلی ما نداره و نمیشه حرفی زد. از طرف دیگه من تازه سال اولم تموم شده و در اون حد نیستم بخوام تحلیل جدی داشته باشم
اون وضعیتی که دیده میشه اینه که برای داروساز مهم اون شهری که قراره توش کار کنه. تعداد قبولی های این رشته نسبتا کمه. اگر تو شهر نسبتا کم جمعیت و با قبولی دارو کم باشین کار راحت تره برای مجوز. درسته مجوز گرفتن سخته ولی خب تو داروخانه ها هم میشه کار کرد. در کل بستگی به توان فرد و شرایط داره. نمیشه گفت خیلی عالیه ولی بد هم نیست

----------


## M.a.r

> ممنونم
> تا یه حدی رو میتونه جبران کنه ولی خب نمیشه مثلا ریاضی و فیزیک صفر باشه و توقع رتبه مناسب رو داشته باشین. زدن زمین هم فکر نکنین خیلی آسونه.
> زمان زیادی تا کنکور هست میشه تا یه سطح قابل قبول درس ها رو تقویت کرد. شیمی هم تاثیر خوبی دارهو ازش غافل نشین


میدونم زدن زمین اسون نیس ولی بیشترحفظیه
شیمی هم بله خیلی مهمه

----------


## moka78

> خب بازار کار الان ربطی به زمان فارغ التحصیلی ما نداره و نمیشه حرفی زد. از طرف دیگه من تازه سال اولم تموم شده و در اون حد نیستم بخوام تحلیل جدی داشته باشم
> اون وضعیتی که دیده میشه اینه که برای داروساز مهم اون شهری که قراره توش کار کنه. تعداد قبولی های این رشته نسبتا کمه. اگر تو شهر نسبتا کم جمعیت و با قبولی دارو کم باشین کار راحت تره برای مجوز. درسته مجوز گرفتن سخته ولی خب تو داروخانه ها هم میشه کار کرد. در کل بستگی به توان فرد و شرایط داره. نمیشه گفت خیلی عالیه ولی بد هم نیست


سلام من امسال دارو روزانه ساری قبول شدم میخواستم درمورد سختی درووس بپرسم 
اینکه بعضیا میگن بااس مثه سال کنکور تو دارو خوند راسته؟
راستی ترم اوول هزینه کتابا چقدر درمیاااد؟؟میشه کتاب نخرم و قرض بگیرم؟
لطفاا جوااب بدین

----------


## hyun jung

> سلام من امسال دارو روزانه ساری قبول شدم میخواستم درمورد سختی درووس بپرسم 
> اینکه بعضیا میگن بااس مثه سال کنکور تو دارو خوند راسته؟
> راستی ترم اوول هزینه کتابا چقدر درمیاااد؟؟میشه کتاب نخرم و قرض بگیرم؟
> لطفاا جوااب بدین


سلام
تبریک میگم
نه به اون شدت. ترم های اول نسبتا راحت هستن ولی رفته رفته سخت تر میشه. غافل بشین مشروط میشین یا یه درس حساس رو میفتین
اگر دانشکده تون یه ورودی فقط داشته باشه خیلی خطرناک تره. چون دروس ما پشت سر همه. مثلا شیمی آلی یک رو بیفتین نمیتونین ترم بعد آلی 2 بردارین وچون جای دیگه ای ارائه نمیشه مجبورین با ورودی بعدیتون بردارین که کلی دردسر داره. مشروط هم که کلا هیچی اصلا کلا چارتتون به هم میریزه
طول ترم حواستون به کلاس باشه و روزی دو سه ساعت وقت بزارین و فرجه ها رو هم خوب استفاده کنین مشکلی پیش نمیاد
کتاب ها رو هم میتونین از کتابخونه دانشکده خودتون یا حتی دانشکده های دیگه امانت بگیرین . نیازی نیست حتما بخرین کتاب ها رو.

----------


## B_m10m_O

> سلام من امسال دارو روزانه ساری قبول شدم میخواستم درمورد سختی درووس بپرسم 
> اینکه بعضیا میگن بااس مثه سال کنکور تو دارو خوند راسته؟
> راستی ترم اوول هزینه کتابا چقدر درمیاااد؟؟میشه کتاب نخرم و قرض بگیرم؟
> لطفاا جوااب بدین


کتاب که اصلا نخرید  :Yahoo (21):  حداقل تو علوم پایه ..
از کتابخونه دانشکده یا کتابخونه مرکزی دانشگاهتون قرض کنین ... تازه اگه لازم شد ... ولی تجربه نشون داده خوندن جزوه خیلی بهتره؛ کسایی که جزوه می خونن نمرات بالاتری می گیرن ... 
از همون اول جزوه بنویس؛ قول میدم الف میشی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## God_of_war

> سلام من امسال دارو روزانه ساری قبول شدم میخواستم درمورد سختی درووس بپرسم 
> اینکه بعضیا میگن بااس مثه سال کنکور تو دارو خوند راسته؟
> راستی ترم اوول هزینه کتابا چقدر درمیاااد؟؟میشه کتاب نخرم و قرض بگیرم؟
> لطفاا جوااب بدین


کاش من جای تو بودم و تو جای من  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## God_of_war

> سلام من امسال دارو روزانه ساری قبول شدم میخواستم درمورد سختی درووس بپرسم 
> اینکه بعضیا میگن بااس مثه سال کنکور تو دارو خوند راسته؟
> راستی ترم اوول هزینه کتابا چقدر درمیاااد؟؟میشه کتاب نخرم و قرض بگیرم؟
> لطفاا جوااب بدین


میشه بگی درصدات چند بود؟

----------


## moka78

> سلام
> تبریک میگم
> نه به اون شدت. ترم های اول نسبتا راحت هستن ولی رفته رفته سخت تر میشه. غافل بشین مشروط میشین یا یه درس حساس رو میفتین
> اگر دانشکده تون یه ورودی فقط داشته باشه خیلی خطرناک تره. چون دروس ما پشت سر همه. مثلا شیمی آلی یک رو بیفتین نمیتونین ترم بعد آلی 2 بردارین وچون جای دیگه ای ارائه نمیشه مجبورین با ورودی بعدیتون بردارین که کلی دردسر داره. مشروط هم که کلا هیچی اصلا کلا چارتتون به هم میریزه
> طول ترم حواستون به کلاس باشه و روزی دو سه ساعت وقت بزارین و فرجه ها رو هم خوب استفاده کنین مشکلی پیش نمیاد
> کتاب ها رو هم میتونین از کتابخونه دانشکده خودتون یا حتی دانشکده های دیگه امانت بگیرین . نیازی نیست حتما بخرین کتاب ها رو.


مررسی ک جواب دادین :Y (454):  
اگه منظورتون از ورودی نیمسال اول یا دوم هستش متاسفانه فقط ی ورودی داره
ولی من تو طول ترم سعی میکنم وقت بزارم ک نیفتم
مشرووط ک عمرررن :Yahoo (79):

----------


## moka78

> کتاب که اصلا نخرید  حداقل تو علوم پایه ..
> از کتابخونه دانشکده یا کتابخونه مرکزی دانشگاهتون قرض کنین ... تازه اگه لازم شد ... ولی تجربه نشون داده خوندن جزوه خیلی بهتره؛ کسایی که جزوه می خونن نمرات بالاتری می گیرن ... 
> از همون اول جزوه بنویس؛ قول میدم الف میشی


این طوری خوبه ک 
اخه من شنیدم استادا فقط میان 5مین میحرفن میرن خودمون باااس از رو کتاب بخونیم برا همین گفتم کتاب بگیرم یا نع
جزوه هم ک دگ نگم برااات تو دبیرستان جزوه مینوشتم همه بچه ها ازم کپی میکردن(ن اینکه دست خطم خووب بوداا :Yahoo (4):  اخه خیلی کامل مینوشتم :Yahoo (79): )
مررسی ک ج دادین :Y (454):

----------


## moka78

> کاش من جای تو بودم و تو جای من


بفرماا دادا اصن قابلتم نداره طبق پردیس 10درصد کمتر با هم حساب میکنیم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## moka78

> میشه بگی درصدات چند بود؟


55 65 60 25 (چوون وقت کم اوردم براا همین)
9 45 68 62 60
طبق دفترچه کنکور

----------


## hyun jung

> این طوری خوبه ک 
> اخه من شنیدم استادا فقط میان 5مین میحرفن میرن خودمون باااس از رو کتاب بخونیم برا همین گفتم کتاب بگیرم یا نع
> جزوه هم ک دگ نگم برااات تو دبیرستان جزوه مینوشتم همه بچه ها ازم کپی میکردن(ن اینکه دست خطم خووب بوداا اخه خیلی کامل مینوشتم)
> مررسی ک ج دادین


5 مین؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
دیدن که به پای شنیدن نمیرسه ولی قشنگ اساتید حرف میزنن و درس میدن. مهلت نمیدن که
کتاب فقط وقتی لازمتون میشه که استاد بخواد از کتاب امتحان بگیره

----------


## Neo.Healer

> کتاب که اصلا نخرید  حداقل تو علوم پایه ..
> از کتابخونه دانشکده یا کتابخونه مرکزی دانشگاهتون قرض کنین ... تازه اگه لازم شد ... ولی تجربه نشون داده خوندن جزوه خیلی بهتره؛ کسایی که جزوه می خونن نمرات بالاتری می گیرن ... 
> از همون اول جزوه بنویس؛ قول میدم الف میشی


این حرفتون در مورد پزشکی هم هست؟ 
علوم پایه دوسال اول تحصیله؟ توی آزمون تخصص سوال میاد ازش؟

----------


## moka78

> 5 مین؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> دیدن که به پای شنیدن نمیرسه ولی قشنگ اساتید حرف میزنن و درس میدن. مهلت نمیدن که
> کتاب فقط وقتی لازمتون میشه که استاد بخواد از کتاب امتحان بگیره


منم خودم شک کردم اخه مگه میشع
دانشگاه ازاد باشع ی چیزی اخه..

----------


## B_m10m_O

> این حرفتون در مورد پزشکی هم هست؟ 
> علوم پایه دوسال اول تحصیله؟ توی آزمون تخصص سوال میاد ازش؟


اره پزشکی هم دوستام هستن و میگن همینطوره ... خوندن جزوه باعث میشه هم نمره بالاتری بگیرین و هم مطالب مهم رو بلد باشین (یه مطلب خلاصه رو میشه چند بار مرور کرد) ... علوم پایه است دیگه؛ اسمش باهاشه  :Yahoo (4):  ... ولی برای آزمون علوم پایه یه سری کتب خاص هستن که بهترن و همونا رو میخونین  :Yahoo (1): 
الان دیگه اره 4 ترم اوله. / راستش نمی دونم اینو   :Yahoo (35):  یه دانشجوی پزشکی بهتر می تونه راهنمایی کنه.

----------


## hyun jung

> منم خودم شک کردم اخه مگه میشع
> دانشگاه ازاد باشع ی چیزی اخه..


دانشگاه آزاد هم واسه سه تا رشته به این حد نیست که بخواد 5 مین تدریس داشته باشه

----------


## moka78

> اره پزشکی هم دوستام هستن و میگن همینطوره ... خوندن جزوه باعث میشه هم نمره بالاتری بگیرین و هم مطالب مهم رو بلد باشین (یه مطلب خلاصه رو میشه چند بار مرور کرد) ... علوم پایه است دیگه؛ اسمش باهاشه  ... ولی برای آزمون علوم پایه یه سری کتب خاص هستن که بهترن و همونا رو میخونین 
> الان دیگه اره 4 ترم اوله. / راستش نمی دونم اینو   یه دانشجوی پزشکی بهتر می تونه راهنمایی کنه.


شما کجا میخونید

----------


## God_of_war

> 55 65 60 25 (چوون وقت کم اوردم براا همین)
> 9 45 68 62 60
> طبق دفترچه کنکور


رتبه زیر گروه ۱ و زیر گروه ۲ به ترتیب چند بود؟ 
اون ۹ درصد که زدی زمین شناسیه؟

----------


## mehdizl77

من امسال داروسازی تبریز قبول شدم نیمسال دوم: خیلی هم خدارو شکر میکنم ولی میترسم! از بس که همه میگن دارو سخته :Yahoo (101):

----------


## moka78

> رتبه زیر گروه ۱ و زیر گروه ۲ به ترتیب چند بود؟ 
> اون ۹ درصد که زدی زمین شناسیه؟


رتبه زیر گروه یک1343
زیر گروه دو 1055
بعلعععع :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (79): راستش تو کل سال فقط 15/20 ساعت زمین خوندم

----------


## reza2018

> من امسال داروسازی تبریز قبول شدم نیمسال دوم: خیلی هم خدارو شکر میکنم ولی میترسم! از بس که همه میگن دارو سخته


می خوای جامونو عوض کنیم؟تو بیا پشت کنکور من برم داروی تبریز :Yahoo (4):

----------


## God_of_war

> رتبه زیر گروه یک1343
> زیر گروه دو 1055
> بعلععععراستش تو کل سال فقط 15/20 ساعت زمین خوندم


اره منم دیروز با تام هاردی شاه گلی تبریز بودم ۱۵ دیقه هفت سنگ بازی کردیم  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## mehdizl77

> می خوای جامونو عوض کنیم؟تو بیا پشت کنکور من برم داروی تبریز


پشت کنکوری بودم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## God_of_war

> من امسال داروسازی تبریز قبول شدم نیمسال دوم: خیلی هم خدارو شکر میکنم ولی میترسم! از بس که همه میگن دارو سخته


داش  رتبت چند بود زیر گروه ۱  و زیر گروه ۲ به ترتیب؟
زمین شناسی هم زدی؟

----------


## moka78

> اره منم دیروز با تام هاردی شاه گلی تبریز بودم ۱۵ دیقه هفت سنگ بازی کردیم


هر جوور دووس داری فک کن
 من نیازی ندارم دروغ بت بگم
 من کلن زمین رو دووس ندارم

----------


## mehdizl77

زیرگروه یک 1400 زیرگروه دو 1200 
زمین صفر

----------


## m-javad

> در مورد این رشته درساش چقدر مرتبط با شیمی هست؟


از ترم یک که شروع میکنی با شیمی عمومی هست که 3 واحده و عملی هم جدا داره بعدش شیمی آلی 1و2 داری که هر کدوم 3 واحده و دوباره عملی هم داره . بعد میرسی شیمی تجزیه 2 واحد که اونم عملی داره ! بعد از اون میرسی به شیمی دارویی که 1و2و3 هست و هرکدوم 3 واحد استثناعا شیمی دارویی عملی نداره :Yahoo (4): .اصلش شیمی دارویی ها هست و شیمی آلی .شیمی عمومی که همون شیمی دبیرستان هست و شیمی تجزیه هم باز خیلیاشو دبیرستان خوندی . دیگه درسی به اسم شیمی نداری ولی خب توی درسای دیگت باز به شیمی بر میخوری و کلا شیمی همراهته . درسای دارو هم اگه علاقه داشته باشی برات اسون میشه و خوندنش راحت میشه برات

----------


## m-javad

> من امسال داروسازی تبریز قبول شدم نیمسال دوم: خیلی هم خدارو شکر میکنم ولی میترسم! از بس که همه میگن دارو سخته


دارو سخت هست ولی خب بستگی به خودت داره و یه کمم به استادات بستگی داره اگه علاقه داشته باشی و روزی یکی دوساعت بخونی حله استادم که اگه گیر استاد خیلی سخت گیری بیفتی  مسلما سخت میشه اون درس  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Konkourist

> دارو سخت هست ولی خب بستگی به خودت داره و یه کمم به استادات بستگی داره اگه علاقه داشته باشی و روزی یکی دوساعت بخونی حله استادم که اگه گیر استاد خیلی سخت گیری بیفتی  مسلما سخت میشه اون درس


یکی دو ساعت ؟!
کم نیست ؟

----------


## sina_hp

یه تفاوت خطرناک بین زیست نظام جدید و نظام قدیم
همه بياين اینجا

----------


## aliafsh98

> دارو سخت هست ولی خب بستگی به خودت داره و یه کمم به استادات بستگی داره اگه علاقه داشته باشی و روزی یکی دوساعت بخونی حله استادم که اگه گیر استاد خیلی سخت گیری بیفتی  مسلما سخت میشه اون درس


تو روزی یکی دو ساعت درس میخونی؟ :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## m-javad

> یکی دو ساعت ؟!
> کم نیست ؟


ن زیادم هست  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## m-javad

> تو روزی یکی دو ساعت درس میخونی؟


اره  :Yahoo (79):  کفایت میکنه حالا میری دانشگاه متوجه میشی!!

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Konkourist


یکی دو ساعت ؟!
کم نیست ؟


ولی کلا شیمی کنکور رو کامل می تونی تدریس کنی*

----------


## amureza

با دو‌ساعت حتی میشه شاگرد اول دانشگاه شد .

----------

